
Coddie: An Interpreter for Extended Relational Algebra - scvalencia
https://github.com/scvalencia/Coddie
======
scvalencia
Inspired by the simplicity and elegance of both the Scheme programming
language, and the relational algebra formal system, Coddie is an interpreter
with Lisp-like syntax that presents in a succinct way a tool to study and
explore relational algebra, as defined by E.F. Codd in his famous paper A
relational Model of Data for Large Shared Data Banks, but extended in order to
provide lightweight manipulation of data and data presentation.

